# ariens metro small two stage identify part



## pogyhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

i recently bought a ariens metro model #937004 very small two stage snow blower upon taking the shroud off i noticed a small stem/nipple coming from the carb with no line on it (pic included) i have no idea what it is but thats why im here i looked for pdf of it but no luck,,,please help,its not a fuel line or primer line 
iwhen fuel line is connected fuel just leaks out of said stem,thats after carb cleaning was done and assuming the float isnt fuel logged or stuck... Thanks,, Danny


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe it is some kind of vent and the single stage Toros have the same thing. If gas is leaking from it I would suspect a problem with the float or the needle and seat.

Here you go, pictures 21 - 24:
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640342.asp


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats the overflow/vent on that carb, he is correct!

Your float is set incorrect or sticking, or your needle valve isn't sealing up, either way the float bowl is overflowing. I had to work on one like that once, just took it back apart and replaced needle valve seat and made sure float was level.


----------



## pogyhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the info guys


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sorry to threadjack on a 3 year old thread, but i have one of these that I trash picked that pisses gas out the carburetor. its not the fuel line, but the primer line is blocked off with a bolt


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would guess that the float needle is not seating correctly, and the primer line was compromised.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

of i will try that, its kind of weird asking for help on this forum because last year i was way more active on this forum and was helping others


----------

